# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  CProCtrl.sys, AVG и др.

## Pili

Вполне легальный файл CProCtrl.sys от КриптоПро CSP 3. Сегодня столкнулся с жалобами пользователей. На форуме производителя уже в курсе этой проблемы.
  Ранее уже кто-то проверял
  CProCtrl.sys получен *2007.11.22 09:47:36:*
Результат: *7**/32* 
AhnLab-V3                  -    -    -
AntiVir                    -    -    Rkit/Agent.OY
Authentium                 -    -    -
Avast                      -    -    -
AVG                        -    -    BackDoor.Generic9.CGU
BitDefender                -    -    -
CAT-QuickHeal              -    -    -
ClamAV                     -    -    -
DrWeb                      -    -    -
eSafe                      -    -    -
eTrust-Vet                 -    -    -
Ewido                      -    -    -
FileAdvisor                -    -    -
Fortinet                   -    -    -
F-Prot                     -    -    W32/Cinmus.E.gen!Eldorado
F-Secure                   -    -    -
Ikarus                     -    -    Virus.Rootkit.Win32.Agent.oy
Kaspersky                  -    -    -
McAfee                     -    -    -
Microsoft                  -    -    -
NOD32v2                    -    -    -
Norman                     -    -    W32/Rootkit.BAK
Panda                      -    -    -
Prevx1                     -    -    -
Rising                     -    -    -
Sophos                     -    -    -
Sunbelt                    -    -    -
Symantec                   -    -    -
TheHacker                  -    -    Trojan/Agent.oy
VBA32                      -    -    -
VirusBuster                -    -    -
Webwasher-Gateway          -    -    Rootkit.Agent.OY

MD5: 24a2d8c156acfadc224a71b900a3c6e0

  Сегодня проверил файл, полученный у пользователя, тенденция не в лучшую сторону, однако

  CProCtrl.sys получен 2007.11.23 08:28:39
Результат: *8**/32*  
AhnLab-V3           2007.11.23.1   2007.11.23   -
AntiVir             7.6.0.34       2007.11.23   Rkit/Agent.OY
Authentium          4.93.8         2007.11.21   -
Avast               4.7.1074.0     2007.11.22   -
AVG                 7.5.0.503      2007.11.22   BackDoor.Generic9.CGU
BitDefender         7.2            2007.11.23   -
CAT-QuickHeal       9.00           2007.11.22   -
ClamAV              0.91.2         2007.11.23   -
DrWeb               4.44.0.09170   2007.11.22   -
eSafe               7.0.15.0       2007.11.21   -
eTrust-Vet          31.3.5318      2007.11.23   -
Ewido               4.0            2007.11.22   -
FileAdvisor         1              2007.11.23   -
Fortinet            3.14.0.0       2007.11.23   -
F-Prot              4.4.2.54       2007.11.22   W32/Cinmus.E.gen!Eldorado
F-Secure            6.70.13030.0   2007.11.23   W32/Rootkit.BAK
Ikarus              T3.1.1.12      2007.11.23   Virus.Rootkit.Win32.Agent.oy
Kaspersky           7.0.0.125      2007.11.21   -
McAfee              5169           2007.11.22   -
Microsoft           1.3007         2007.11.23   -
NOD32v2             2680           2007.11.23   -
Norman              5.80.02        2007.11.22   W32/Rootkit.BAK
Panda               9.0.0.4        2007.11.23   -
Prevx1              V2             2007.11.23   -
Rising              20.19.40.00    2007.11.23   -
Sophos              4.23.0         2007.11.23   -
Sunbelt             2.2.907.0      2007.11.22   -
Symantec            10             2007.11.23   -
TheHacker           6.2.9.138      2007.11.22   Trojan/Agent.oy
VBA32               3.12.2.5       2007.11.20   -
VirusBuster         4.3.26:9       2007.11.22   -
Webwasher-Gateway   6.0.1          2007.11.23   Rootkit.Agent.OY

MD5: 24a2d8c156acfadc224a71b900a3c6e0

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

А всё начиналось так - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...462#post152462

кстати на vt базы KAV датированы 21.11 - не обновляются?

----------


## Pili

Да, я видел как всё начиналось в теме 14392, 
на vt базы kav уж "как есть", видимо не обновлялись.
Сам файл можно взять тут

----------

